# diy lighting questions, can you buy actinic compact fluorescents (medium base)?



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

thinking about how im going to light the new 6 footer when it comes, considering a diy light mounted on the wall above the tank and was wondering if u can get compact fluorescent bulbs in different colors ie actinic, if so where in the vancouver area has the best prices?
are there any accent lights even with a similar color?
also what would be the best place to get fixtures with lenses on the cheap?

if i cant figure out a way to get blue light as well as white on a diy setup i might not do it


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

fyi medium base is the same screw type base as all the light sockets in your house, i would consider a different base though if i could get the fixtures on the cheap and get a reflector lens as well


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Check this site out for ideas. They've got some CFL light fixtures that might work for you.

SHO, CFL Lights, Compact Fluorescent, Lighting, Lamps, Bulbs for Hydroponics, Aquarium

Locally, maybe some hydroponics shops?


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just found this from one of our sponsors, think i'l build a canopy that matches the stand and put a bunch of these in it, just gotta figure out now how much is enough for a 6 foot tank
http://www.petsandponds.com/en/aquarium-supplies/c5813/c263448/p17574836.html


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Hey Mike . This what I'm using on my 175 gallon tank and they are cheap and bright.

SunBlaster Lighting - Fluorescent lighting for home, garden and business.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

whered you get em and how much? can u send me a pic of them and how they look on the top of your tank


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

Pat sells them and most hydroponics stores sell them. I will send pictures when i can.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool, im assuming u can put actinic bulbs in there too?


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

yup you can use t5 actinic bulbs with them.


----------



## Tn23 (Apr 21, 2010)

^Mike I also use the sunblaster T5s they are great, I use an actinic bulb in mine and it works great. Pat has them for a great price if he still has some left you should snag them!


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

cool thx il see if pat still has some and if he can hold em for me


----------

